# To move to Rome or not. Advice please



## caroline45

Here I am, 38 and my daughter with her boyfriend is going of to college this year. My husband passed away a year ago and I only have a few close friends and no family.

I have been to Italy many times and I have always been inspired by its beauty. I look around my house and see nothing but empthy rooms. I work but my career does not inspire me anymore.

I want to write, paint and explore perhaps getting to remember who I am now that I am no longer who I was. I was a wife and mom first now I kinda feel its time for me.

I dont know if I should just do it, rent out my house and move to Rome. I have other steady income and the rent from my house would pay for a place in Rome. My house is paid for so.

I also have dual citizenship so thats no problem. I just would like some advice.
Is this just to strange? Is this a reasonable thing to do for someone my age? Has anybody done this? I really feel like starting a new life and exploring new things.

My daughter thinks I should go for it but I would really like to get some opinions.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Canadabound1

caroline45 said:


> Here I am, 38 and my daughter with her boyfriend is going of to college this year. My husband passed away a year ago and I only have a few close friends and no family.
> 
> I have been to Italy many times and I have always been inspired by its beauty. I look around my house and see nothing but empthy rooms. I work but my career does not inspire me anymore.
> 
> I want to write, paint and explore perhaps getting to remember who I am now that I am no longer who I was. I was a wife and mom first now I kinda feel its time for me.
> 
> I dont know if I should just do it, rent out my house and move to Rome. I have other steady income and the rent from my house would pay for a place in Rome. My house is paid for so.
> 
> I also have dual citizenship so thats no problem. I just would like some advice.
> Is this just to strange? Is this a reasonable thing to do for someone my age? Has anybody done this? I really feel like starting a new life and exploring new things.
> 
> My daughter thinks I should go for it but I would really like to get some opinions.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Hi, As you have been to Italy before and don't have the immigration problems to go through then you are a step closer to making the move. They are two big issues ticked off you 'to do' list! Travelling is such a great education regardless of age and you don't have anyone holding you back (your daughter sounds great encouraging you). It doesn't have to be a permanent move and it may be just what you need at a time like this. My father passed away and my mum feels at a bit of a loss a year on, she is active and keeps busy but there is bound to be a bit of soul searching at a time like this - this is normal. Carpe diem ! Best of luck with your decision - Best wishes from Ireland!


----------



## NickZ

I don't see any reason not to. At worse it's a long vacation. 

If you're an Italian citizen just follow the rules and it'll be relatively painless.


----------



## Francisca Verdooren

caroline45 said:


> Here I am, 38 and my daughter with her boyfriend is going of to college this year. My husband passed away a year ago and I only have a few close friends and no family.
> 
> I have been to Italy many times and I have always been inspired by its beauty. I look around my house and see nothing but empthy rooms. I work but my career does not inspire me anymore.
> 
> I want to write, paint and explore perhaps getting to remember who I am now that I am no longer who I was. I was a wife and mom first now I kinda feel its time for me.
> 
> I dont know if I should just do it, rent out my house and move to Rome. I have other steady income and the rent from my house would pay for a place in Rome. My house is paid for so.
> 
> I also have dual citizenship so thats no problem. I just would like some advice.
> Is this just to strange? Is this a reasonable thing to do for someone my age? Has anybody done this? I really feel like starting a new life and exploring new things.
> 
> My daughter thinks I should go for it but I would really like to get some opinions.
> 
> Thank you so much.


That's a no brainer.....of course you should go. If you went the only worry would be an income as living in Rome would not be cheap, but if you have a steady income which can sustain you, go! I am 41, with 2 teenagers who just left home for university, luckily I have one last 10 year old. I got divorced 5 years ago, but was very fortunate to have found a wonderful man who married me just this year. If I had the chance that you have now 5 years ago I would have taken it in a second. If you can sustain yourself financially, just follow your heart.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

i am confused like u , a got a dmission to milan university for master degree ,and really confused , shall i leave my job that i hate so much and go? can i adapt life there,, but u know ..it s worth to give a shot... just do what u think will bring u happiness,, dont worry abt the age.. we might meet some time .. in the middle 
.. good luck


----------



## ZsaZSa

Life is an adventure...and some things are worth taking you out of your comfort zone. By all means, try it out, your home in the states will always be there.


----------



## KateinWales

*Hope you went!*



r_alaa82 said:


> i am confused like u , a got a dmission to milan university for master degree ,and really confused , shall i leave my job that i hate so much and go? can i adapt life there,, but u know ..it s worth to give a shot... just do what u think will bring u happiness,, dont worry abt the age.. we might meet some time .. in the middle
> .. good luck


I agree. Do it - life's too short to be miserable.


----------

